# Aquadive is pleased to announce the release of the new 22mm mesh bracelet for the BS 100



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

*Aquadive is pleased to announce the release of the new 22mm mesh bracelet for the BS 100. *​The S/S brushed mesh bracelet comes with push-button flip lock clasp, wetsuit extension (15mm length), 3-hole micro adjuster in clasp, and two removable links (each is 5mm width, 10mm total). Currently there is one width available: 22mm for the BS 100. The bracelet is available in two different lengths: a Short version at 156mm, and Long version at 178mm. Taking into the account the overall length of both versions of the bracelet, the 3-hole micro adjustment in clasp, two removable links, and overall length of watch case; this bracelet should fit most wrists. ​The thickness is 3.80mm, with the both sides of the mesh being flattened. The bracelet will come with spring bars, and the 3.6mm end link tubes accept 1.9mm spring bars. Bracelet is made in Germany. There will not be a DLC option. That is all the information that is available at this time. Thanks for your interest! 
​_*Please visit the Aquadive website to order,*_​AQUADIVE WATCH ACCESSORIES - Bracelets, watch straps, T-Shirts
​_*Please contact Aquadive directly with any additional inquiries,*_​CONTACT AQUADIVE































































​


----------

